# Bindings/Boots for NS Raptor



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

Union Chargers have solid highbacks and their ratchets skip super smooth entry and release in favor of an extremely solid ladder hold and some great warranties. Sounds like what you're looking for if you ask me. Definitely take a look at them. For boots, find some boots that fit well first, then pick the stiffest boot you can find out the boots you can fit to your foot. I will speak from experience that getting a poorly fit stiff boot will punish you much harder than getting a poorly fit soft boot. I ride K2's stiffest boot, the T1, killer boot if you ask me, just make you you nail the sizing.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

FLUX DM and SF will be a secure, responsive binding if that is what you are looking for. The DM will be more lightweight and a bit stronger due to the carbon inlay, but both are solid!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a Raptor and ran 2 bindings on it. The Flux DMCC (previous version of the DM) and SF. Both worked but the DM was the perfect match since such a responsive board deserves a super responsive binding. Loved the stealth fighter look of the combo too.


----------



## dbrownie19 (Feb 7, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback guys.. I checked out the Union Chargers in the shop and really wasn't a fan of the ratchet system..

I've narrowed it down to Flux SF/DM or the Burton Diodes.. Other than cost, any main differences to be aware of? 

Also, the 159 is a bit on the smaller side and is fine with my current setup, but definitely don't want to end up with a pair of boots/bindings that hang over the edge (Size 10.5-11 feet).


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

I have Flux DM on my 13/14 Raptor and they work pretty well together. Very responsive and it makes a pretty light combo.


----------



## dbrownie19 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks guys-- ended up getting the Flux DMs and really like them so far. Super light and love the toe caps on them.

Thanks again!


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it possible to put DMCC light on the Raptor or is that binding too soft?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Raptor is a sweet looking board…


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> Is it possible to put *DMCC light* on the Raptor or *is that binding too soft?*


say what? no.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

The DM's are Flux's most responsive binding... defiantly not too soft.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

LadyFlinstone said:


> The DM's are Flux's most responsive binding... defiantly not too soft.


I'm referring to DMCC LIGHT so that is the DL which to my understanding has softer highback than DM. 

Do you guys think DL is more responsive and stiffer than Rome Targa? or about the same?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

The DL's are going to be a bit softer in the highback then the Rome Targas.... The baseplate is pretty stable and responsive because of the carbon infused material in the baseplate, but the highback is a bit softer because of those milled out sections in the highbacck. Hope this makes sense... 
Let me know if you have any other quetisons!


----------

